# A few of my other furkids!



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

These are Ava's roommates. There are actually a couple missing here but the ones pictured are Bella -Yorkie, Tazz-Chihuahua, Giacomo-Long Coat Chihuahua and Valentino-Chihuahua. We also have a runt Chihuahua named Possum and another Longcoat called SweetPea.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

They are adorable. Only counted 3 at first and missed the one laying on the couch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ava's roommates are adorable. 
What a fun filled household you have.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome picture! Skunky would love to have roommates like that too


----------

